# Stuffed peppers



## thebigbutch (Oct 17, 2015)

Made some stuffed peppers with hot Italian sausage 
This is my first try at something different than chickens and meats
They were bangin!!

Cooked up some hot sausage on the frying pan last night and then set aside for the grease to drain
Then fried up some red and green peppers and some onions
Mixed everything together in a bowl
Added garlic powder, cayenne pepper, bread crumbs and some doctored up bbq sauce (added maple syrup and brown sugar to a bottle of KC MASTERPIECE)

Stuffed the peppers and topped with shredded cheddar cheese 

Wrapped in Saranwrap and put in fridge over night

I had turkey breast smoking this morning ... Put the peppers in for the last hour with my turkey

They turned out real good ... Real real good 













image.jpeg



__ thebigbutch
__ Oct 17, 2015


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2015)

Those peppers look great.  What's not to love--hot Italian sausage, onions, peppers, and smoke.  Nice job.

Gary


----------

